
The Psychology of Security (2008) - ege_erdogan
https://www.schneier.com/essays/archives/2008/01/the_psychology_of_se.html
======
blakesterz
He did a version of this at TEDx PSU in 2013, it's really interesting:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB6rMkiNKtM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB6rMkiNKtM)

